# Do you prefer to ride in tall boots or 1/2 chaps? Why?



## Rockett (Jan 11, 2011)

It seems like most people at my barn school in 1/2 chaps. I've been using my 1/2 chaps for a while now but I'd really like to buy a new pair of field boots (my old ones got stolen ). I just don't know if its worth it if I dont show.

Maybe it's "old-school" of me, but I like my tall boots


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

I ride in tall boots for shows. And just my rubber longish boots for around home.
If you dont show i wouldnt bother, unless you really like the feel, i know I ride a heck of a lot better in my long boots then my around home boots


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I ride in paddock boots when it's dry. When it's wet I put on my colorful rubber boots from TSC.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Most people in my barn ride in 1/2 chaps also. I do too but years ago when I used to ride it was tall boots all the time. So I do have tall boots and do like to wear them especially when going out on the trails. They are better protection for your legs!!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I like both. They both have their positives and negatives, so I keep both around. I usually prefer my tall boots simply because my paddock boots are too small in the toe just a bit.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i wear my chaps when im just training but at shows and clinics i wear my tall boots


----------



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

I used to school in half chaps all the time until sept. 2009, I was in california and I stopped by and picked up some tall ones for $25.. yeah, I was surprised - of course they were crap but they're OK to school in although I need thick socks to stop blisters.. They're complicated  But in the future, I might just get some for a little less in Europe and have some family bring them so I can show in them (If I ever get a horse -_-)


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

I like wearing half chaps in lessons and tall boots in shows.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

So many variables affect what I wear. I'm picky, I guess. 

Since I'm now overweight and fear seeing myself in breeches, I wear jeans and half chaps, with paddocks. Not to mention I'm no longer having to just walk across campus to get to the barn. Since I have to drive an hour to my barn, then drive an hour back (with errands thrown in) having to change or endure breeches while in public is a definite turn off. 

I actually do prefer wearing tall boots and breeches, because I like feeling the same in the practice ring as I do in the show ring. But since I'm in the process of losing weight, I don't want to buy any until it's closer to my first show.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I love riding in tall boots. I also ride in half chaps sometimes, but I think riding in tall boots is the best. If you don't show, I wouldn't get tall boots. But if you really like them and feel comfortable in them..then I say wear them.


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

I like to ride in both. Boots are more showy but it doesn't bother me I like riding in either. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I also like both! I definitely like riding in my half chaps in the summer so i can take them off once I dismount. Sometimes it's just too darn hot for tall boots.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_There is a good mix at my barn of tall boots and half chaps._

_I wore a pair of rubber riding boots for a long time to ride in. When they were finally done years later, I invested in a pair of quality Ariat half chaps and paddock boots. I like them because they are easy to slip on and off for driving. However, I do have a really nice pair of tall boots that I use for showing, and bought them specifically for that purpose. I also shouldn't grow anymore, besides weight gains or losses, so for me it is worth while to have both._


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I only have tall boots, but I've heard paddock boots with half chaps are so much better. My one friend says that once you ride with half chaps, you never wanna go back to tall boots :lol:


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I ride in paddock boots and half chaps nearly every day. Tall boots just for shows.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I like half chaps because you can just whip them on and off and your leg stays so much cooler in paddock boots then tall boots in the summer.

Then again, I've never had a custom pair of tall boots, so I'm sure I would be more comfortable in those than in the hand-me-downs I have that don't quite fit me perfectly.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I cannot stand wearing half chaps - they drive me up the bloomin' wall. Ugh, the pain in the **** it is to put on my paddock boots, then put on my half chaps - takes too much time and effort.

I love my tall boots - with zippers  I can just unzip, put my foot it, voila - done.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I like wearing my half chaps  I have tall Ariat boots but they don't fit me so well. Plus, for Equestrian Team, it's easier for me to go from English to western attire between events int he half chaps.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

i never wore either until about two years ago...i just jumped in my cowboy boots! Now i could never go back, the leathers pinch my legs too much. I really like 1/2 chaps, but ever since i got my tall zip field boots, i am too lazy! 1/2 chaps and boots are like three more steps to get ready. ;-)


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I wear jodphur boots and ½ chaps, I have small feet and long legs and can't get tall boots to fit me properly


----------



## drizzy (Jan 3, 2011)

i generally always ride in chaps. they're just more convenient and don't take as much time or care. i only whip out my tall boots if im going to a show or another farm for schooling. so basically only when i need to look nice. other during the summer its bareback and barefoot for me!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> i am too lazy! 1/2 chaps and boots are like three more steps to get ready.


Right! lol. My reasonings exactly :wink:


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I have both. I LOVE riding in half chaps and paddock boots because it's cooler/more comfortable...but I find this poses its own issues. The break between the half chap and the paddock boot creates a false sensation of "ankle freedom" that you don't have when you wear tall boots. For that reason, I wear tall boots typically all the time now because I show. One of my coaches rules - train in what you show in (for the most part, don't take me too literally here).


----------



## Equestrian12345 (Jan 30, 2011)

I prefer* long boots*,it also saves time if you havent got alot of time, i dont know why i prefer long boots i guess its because iv rode in them for soo long now and they're more comfortable  X


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

Even though I've shown I've never had a pair of tall boots that fit me right, I've always been given them as hand-me-downs. So I've always ridden in paddock boots and half chaps. Although, I usually ride in tall boots for a week or two before I go to a show to get use to the feel of them. I'm saving up to buy a nice pair of tall boots, I'm really short but my calves are deceivingly large, my mom thinks it's hilarious. I have the hardest time finding chaps that fit let alone boots. Everything is too tall or too tight on my calves!


----------



## horsequeen373 (Oct 4, 2009)

I accidentally clicked tall boots, but I meant to put half chaps. Tall boots are just too much trouble if you ask me.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

My tall boots cost too much money for me to wear them for everyday use. Plus, although they are great in the saddle, when I am grooming and doing other chores, they are uncomfortable because they cut into the back of my knee. 

Paddock boots and half chaps are comfortable and more convenient. I don't have to worry about keeping them shiny and if I get them wet while rinsing off the horse, I just wipe them off and put them away. The half chaps, which are full leather, take no real additional care, and I occasionally (every couple months or so) clean and mink oil the paddock boots to protect them from the elemets. 

Extra bonus - the half chaps are more grippy than the tall boots.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> I cannot stand wearing half chaps - they drive me up the bloomin' wall. Ugh, the pain in the **** it is to put on my paddock boots, then put on my half chaps - takes too much time and effort.
> 
> I love my tall boots - with zippers  I can just unzip, put my foot it, voila - done.


Exactly! Plus if I am in a hurry, seems like I always catch my breeches in the zipper of the half chap. I don't have that problem with the zippers on my tall boots. Or I get the paddock boots on but forget the half chaps and then 5 minutes into my ride the stirrup leathers are pinching me horribly, so I have to dismount and go put them on.


----------



## charina12fun (Feb 1, 2011)

*heart 1/2 chaps*

I love my half chaps. I started in them around age 8 and have used them ever since. My feet are still growing so I can not afford to get new tall boots every 6 months. I show in my short boots and I do hunter jumper and it is just fine for me!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't show anymore but when I did I wore tall boots... AND HATEd them they pinched my ankles and behind my knee plus they were always slippery and my feet always fell out of the stirrups. 
I wear 1/2 chaps when I work my horse and prefer them because I feel like I can move.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I like to practice in 1/2 chaps, but showing in field boots is a must


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

I wear tall boots. Half chaps tend to get on my nerves, lol.


----------



## horselovermae (Aug 17, 2010)

Most people at my barn wear half chaps too. I ride in both, in the winter months i ride in my half chaps because my winter riding boots are paddock boots but i perfer my tall boots all the time  i have leather ones for show and just rubber ones for lessons, but i normally end up wearin my leather ones cuz there so broken in there really comfortable


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

i wear 1/2 chaps and paddock boots out in comp and out bumming around with them.
i use to wear tall boots until i started to jump high and it wouldn't let enough flexibility in my ankle to be in my jumping position with my heels down.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

corporate pride said:


> i wear 1/2 chaps and paddock boots out in comp and out bumming around with them.
> *i use to wear tall boots until i started to jump high and it wouldn't let enough flexibility in my ankle to be in my jumping position with my heels down*.


???
I've never heard of this affecting anybody I know and all my friends (including me) who jump bigger all wear tall boots. Plus, all the grand prix riders I know wear tall boots, they generally only wear half chaps when schooling small stuff. :?

I personally don't like half chaps, I find they slouch down too much and it drive sme nuts haha. However, my zipper in my tall boot busted so I'm wearing a half cahp over my tall boot to keep in closed until I can get it fixed hahaha.


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

I like my tall boots, but i just got them and i am too lazy to break them in right now. I also dont like riding in breeches in the winter. Because normally in the winter i wear jeans and chaps, then my sweat pants over to keep my legs warm haha.


----------



## micklepickle (Oct 3, 2010)

I've always ridden in halfchaps and paddock boots, but just recently I picked up my first pair of tall boots. They're really different and were a pain when I first started breaking them in, but now they're much better! Once they're completely broken in I'll go back to schooling in halfchaps/paddock boots.

I'll save my tall boots for my clinic in March and the show season which starts in April for me.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I ride in half chaps to school, I find they are easy to get on and off, and save the wear and tear on my tall boots. I also usually ride in jeans, so half chaps are easier to get on over jeans than tall boots, though my old pair of tall boots got so broken in after a while that I could do it.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i ADORE my tall boots but i show a lot in a lot of different disciplines and need for that - from events to hunter paces, jumper shows, schooling shows, xc schooling days, and any clinics. pretty much anything off site other than camping/beach rides and any clinics on or off site i am in my tall boots. so at home i wear my half chaps and dublin spirit boots - esp since i own 7 horses (4-5 of which i ride regularly the other two are babies haha) and train client horses and give rescue horses. if i rode in my tall boots all the time i'd ruin them lol!!!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I always ride in tall boots...mostly because I can't afford both half chaps/paddock boots and tall boots so it's one or the other, and I need tall boots for shops.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I like my tall boots and my half chaps equally as much. However, the switch after a long period of one or the other is awkward, so if a show is coming up I'll be sure it won't be an awkward switch. I grew out of my paddock boots so I want to get new ones for when I don't feel like messing with my tall boots.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I like both.

However, just for practice I prefer my half chaps and paddocks. Several reasons for this. One, I usually work before or after I ride (At the barn I board at) and I don't have to worry about dirtying up my nice show boots.

Another reason is, my tall boots are strictly for shows or clinics (and sometimes XC schoolings)


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

Half chaps are really comfortable, compared to my experience with tall boots, which are usually annoying and painful to break in. In winter and after show season I wear my half chaps, but, because I need them for shows, I bring out the tall boots for spring and summer. The only difference I have found in the tall boots from the half chaps (excluding the blisters) is that the tall boots don't let your ankles move around as much, so they take some getting used to. It's always weird riding in them the first couple times. I say half chaps if you are not doing a show or anything they are the best route to go.


----------



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

ErikaLynn said:


> I love riding in tall boots. I also ride in half chaps sometimes, but I think riding in tall boots is the best. If you don't show, I wouldn't get tall boots. But if you really like them and feel comfortable in them..then I say wear them.


Me too! I wear tall boots all the time because they are cooler in the summertime (for me) and they are so easy to get on/off.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 19, 2009)

I rode in tall boots exclusively growing up. I thought breeches were comfortable and I think they were so easy to ride in.

When I joined the polo team in college I went to jeans and half-chaps because that's what everybody wore (and we did a lot of dirty barn chores so jeans were more practical). 

Now, when I take lessons as an adult I still use the half-chaps. I honestly don't like riding in jeans that much and find it less comfortable than breeches, but I'm also not so comfortable wearing skin tight pants around the barn anymore


----------

